# Custom sock manufacturers



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Looking for a manufacturer that does small orders.
I have used Sockguy previously, but their 100 pair minimum is frankly too many for my small brand to carry.
I need probably half that many at most.
I know I could go to the likes of Champion Systems but then I am forced to have their big logo right where I want to have my logos.


----------



## Realyfishy (Sep 9, 2015)

Try Defeet. They have a 72 pair min.

DeFeet International


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I know Giordana does them but not sure about their minimum. 

It might be worthwhile asking Champion if they are flexible with regard to their logo if you haven't already.


----------

